# Is -7 too cold for rabbits to be outside?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just been checking the weather and last night was freezing...the water bottle which had a thick sports sock over it plus a freezer bag was frozen solid this morning... thankfully our snuggle safe bottle cover has arrived so we have put that on now and hopefully it will stop it freezing.

The temp here in the emornings and at night are riddiculously cold dropping to -3. However on Wednesday night its expected to drop to -7... will this be far too cold for Flake and Daisy and should I bring them into the kitchen which will have no heating on so its freezing in there anyways just hopefully not as cold as outide -7?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yes and Tuesday night will be -5


----------



## headshok (Dec 19, 2009)

umber said:


> Just been checking the weather and last night was freezing...the water bottle which had a thick sports sock over it plus a freezer bag was frozen solid this morning... thankfully our snuggle safe bottle cover has arrived so we have put that on now and hopefully it will stop it freezing.
> 
> The temp here in the emornings and at night are riddiculously cold dropping to -3. However on Wednesday night its expected to drop to -7... will this be far too cold for Flake and Daisy and should I bring them into the kitchen which will have no heating on so its freezing in there anyways just hopefully not as cold as outide -7?


that sounds insanely cold man!

if i had a rabbit, i wont want it out in that kinda cold man!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I wouldn't leave any pet out in cold like that. The kitchen is better than outside thats for sure


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Bring them in! Better to be safe then sorry?  x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

If you bring them in, they will have to stay in until April/May.

If they have been out all year then they would have grown an adequate winter coat and will be fine.


----------



## headshok (Dec 19, 2009)

personally, i'll keep them indoors, wont want my pet to be out in the cold even if they could adapt,


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I would leave them out, they've been outside a long time now and adjusted to it with a thick winter coat. Just make sure they have plenty of hay and theres no drafts in the hutch. Maybe move them to a shed or garage but I wouldn't bring them into the house it would be too warm and they'd get a chill if you put them back outside again before spring.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

cant believe u have 2 ask !!!!!!GET EM IN  :crying:


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

i have the same problem i know its going be be between -2 and -7 all week. thing is im torn because i know its going to be freezing however he has been outside all year, he has loads of hay a hutch cover, snugglesafe he has a thick coat. So surely he has adapted to this type of weather. thing is if i bring him in now he will obviously have to stay in all winter 
i dunno what to do :s


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

To be honest, if your rabbits have been outdoors since the beginning of the winter, they will be fine. Give them plenty of hay, a snugglesafe, layer the front of their hutch with blankets and duvet covers and they will be fine. I think people can be a little too precious about their rabbits to be honest. They are hardy creatures when it comes to the weather and they probably don't even feel the cold with their nice warm coat on. 

And to rottietao, headshok, Paws&Claws and waterlily, you obviously don't have outdoor rabbits, otherwise you wouldn't give that advice.

If you bring them in now, they'll have to stay in until April/May.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> To be honest, if your rabbits have been outdoors since the beginning of the winter, they will be fine. Give them plenty of hay, a snugglesafe, layer the front of their hutch with blankets and duvet covers and they will be fine. I think people can be a little too precious about their rabbits to be honest. They are hardy creatures when it comes to the weather and they probably don't even feel the cold with their nice warm coat on.
> 
> And to rottietao, headshok, Paws&Claws and waterlily, you obviously don't have outdoor rabbits, otherwise you wouldn't give that advice.
> 
> If you bring them in now, they'll have to stay in until April/May.


No my rabbit is indoors, and that's where I want her. With the family


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

waterlily said:


> No my rabbit is indoors, and that's where I want her. With the family


exactly. you are giving advice that you do not know about. outdoor rabbits are hardy than you think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

I cant believe you have asked such a good question and had such answers back, i have a rabbit and i will be keeping him out in the winter, they have a thick coat and are used to the weather, if you bring them in they will find it hard to adapt to the difference in the heat temperatures. 

As long as they have plenty of hay etc and a cover over the hutch they will be fine. xxxx


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> exactly. you are giving advice that you do not know about. outdoor rabbits are hardy than you think.


Fair enough, she's my first bunny so I don't know  But my pets are all part of my household. Even my rattys which I'm sure can live outside, but they are happier inside with the hub of the home


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Fair enough, she's my first bunny so I don't know  But my pets are all part of my household. Even my rattys which I'm sure can live outside, but they are happier inside with the hub of the home


so are you saying that everyone who has outdoor rabbits don't consider their rabbits as part of the household? My rabbits are so much happier outside than in (they were in for a week after they were spayed and they hated it). I would never keep rats outside, I don't think they grow a thick enough coat to keep them warm, whereas rabbits do.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so are you saying that everyone who has outdoor rabbits don't consider their rabbits as part of the household? My rabbits are so much happier outside than in (they were in for a week after they were spayed and they hated it). I would never keep rats outside, I don't think they grow a thick enough coat to keep them warm, whereas rabbits do.


No I am not saying everyone who has outdoor bunnys don't consider them part of the household. Just that I personally prefer them in. That's all


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

headshok said:


> that sounds insanely cold man!
> 
> if i had a rabbit, i wont want it out in that kinda cold man!


ye rock on man:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The OP was asking for advice and thats what she got, theres no need to be rude people.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you have a shed or garage, you can pop them in there. It will keep them out of the freezing drafts.

I house mine in my garage, its only a matter of a few degrees warmer, so this enables them to be able to have the run of the garden when its not piddling it down.

It also means they can have the run of my garage when the weather is a bit poo, rather than being stuck in a hutch like the poor buns down the road from me. They havent been out of their hutch for weeks and weeks now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I had an outdoor rabbit a few year back and whenever it was that cold we put her in the shed. Then she had the run of the shed and not alot of wind and rain in her run/cage. I wouldnt like them out in that cold... and by out i mean only having the shelter of the hidden bit of a hutch to hide in. Putting the rabbit in the shed wouldnt change much would it?

The rabbits i own atm are indoor rabbits, mainly because they have always been indoor rabbits (rescues)  x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine are in the shed. When we lived around the Cairngorms, we had outdoor bunnies, it gets down to -15 some winters, and they always survived. I think the coldest we are expected this year is -8 and yes, Rosie will be outside. She's a hardy bun


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Mine are in the shed. When we lived around the Cairngorms, we had outdoor bunnies, it gets down to -15 some winters, and they always survived. I think the coldest we are expected this year is -8 and yes, Rosie will be outside. She's a hardy bun


Thats great to know Happyzaz very reassuring thanks! :smile5:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would put them in a shed or something I wouldn't leave any animal out in that. But I've never had an outdoor rabbit I much prefer them inside I still wouldn't leave anything out in -7 degrees


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

We have two buns, one is a rescue/adoption from a bad situation, she cannot be litter trained (we've been trying for the last year and a half pretty much) so starting early this year, she was living with us in a hutch outside.

She has grown a substantially different coat than rabbits of her breed (kept indoors) usually have around this time of the year. Bringing her into the house (heated more than 10 degrees C more than the outside) could possibly cause her to overheat, which could end in death.


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

No they should be fine, as long as they have been living outside throughout the year to get them accustomed to the weather conditions then they should be fine, they would have grown a thicker winter coat.

Ive always owned rabbits, i have one indoor bunny, he's never lived outside so i wouldnt put him thru it, plus he's old now. My other lionhead bunny is outdoors and he has the most gorgeous long thick fluffy coat and mane on him that has grown out in last few weeks.

Just make sure they are topped up on thick warm bedding and either move the hutch to a sheltered place out of the wind or cover the hutch up at night with a sheet of tarpaulin or something else waterproof and secure it down.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My two dwarf rabbits are in a two storey hutch each outside and I worry about them but there is no way that I can bring them in unfortunately as I already have two guinea pig cages and four hamster cages in the kitchen already so no room for anything else. They seem fine though and have lived out all year for the past three or four years and never come to any harm. Their hutches are covered with a thick rug and double tarpaulin and loads of hay in the bedding part so I just hope they will be okay. My guinea pigs are in the shed in hutches and their water bottles are also freezing up so it's probably not much warmer in there.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep Dolly indoors but only because she's a house rabbit anyway, I have kept bunnys outside in the past have some 12 by 8 foot 3 story housing covered back and sides in roofing felt and a roll of tarpaulin with a long peice of 4x4 nailed ito he bottom which helps roll it and weighs it down so the wind doesn't blow it up, in addition to that the top doors are blanked out and full side to sidewith hay and wood shavings.It all depends on what your rabbits are used to, what isn't good for bunnys is changing their enviroment because they have to keep changing their coats to suit and eventually they end up suffering wih colds and runny noses.As long as they're dry and warm and well looked after which I'm sure they are I'm sure you know what's best for them.
I love this forum everyone is so loving towards animals and not afraid to ask for advice when they need it
Clare xx

Pets include 
Fizz the staffi/Lab cross rescue dog
Dolly pictured above, 13 week old Yellow continental Giant Bunny
Tabby,Biscuit and Crumb the G P's
Alfie and Mable , Horsefield Tortoses
Tilly The Ginger Tom, He has a girls name because we where told he was a girl and discovered extra equipment 2 months later but he is now used to his name lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When mine lived outdoors they stayed outdoors no matter what the weather was doing. They had a wooden house that had a doorway into the run and this was full to the ceiling of hay. I never lost a bun to the cold, have they been through a winter before?

I can understand your worry though, I worry about mine being in the conservatory -I keep putting their radiator on even though I know deep down they will be fine!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

wonder how wild rabbits survive the winter without a house then 

I have 112 ferrets, 3 guineas, 6 chickens and 8 bunnies ourside, now will someone tell me i have to bring all those in 

I have covered all hutches with sheets and then shower curtains, the ferrets have blankets everything else has hay no one has any heat pads, i find the summer is much more troublesome than winter, most animals are more at risk from the heat than they are from the cold, i find its the damp rainy weather thats worse then the cold as keeping beds dry can be a problem sometimes and its getting wet and cold thats the problem, my bunnies still come out in the snow they love it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits adapt pretty well to the cold weather and are not as susceptible to the cold as guinea pigs. Rabbits like company and 2 should keep each other quiet warm.

My former house rabbit has grown the most amazingly thick winter coat this year and she seems happy enough sleeping on her foot high mattress of straw. 

Straw has much greater insulating properties than hay, and at this time of year all the mites will be long dead. 

As long as they are out of any drafts which adds wind chill factor to the temperatures and their hutch or shed is 110% water tight they should be warm enough. 

I would also like to stress that rabbits do need ventilation, lack of ventilation will cause severe respiratory problems and could kill them, so never cover the hutch 100% with tarpaulin, always leave an inch or 2 gap. 

A little extra food may be beneficial to build a small fat layer but we are talking about a 5-10% increase in food so dont over do it. 

Just because its colder doesn't mean they dont need exercise, this will help them keep healthy, good circulation and respiratory tracks. 

and finally you are the ones who know your rabbits best so if they look unwell, docile, uncomfortable, grinding their teeth, runny nose, not wanting to exercise then you may need to consider changing something or taking them to the vets.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 6 rabbits and 4 guinea pigs outside, so I cant bring them in, they are in a shed, with the door shut up and perspex across the window to stop the draughts, lots of bedding and towels over 1/2 the hutch to keep just a bit warmer maybe.

It didnt stop the water bottles freezing yesterday! I went out there in the morning and 1/2 were frozen(they have at least 2 each hutch) and I got my boyfriend to sort them while I cleaned them out. I took an hour to clean them out and the remaining water bottles had frozen in that time! I brought some sports socks from ASDA yesterday and put them on last night, and they have stopped them freezing now  

It was -5 when I pulled into work(in the snow!) this morning at 7.45, so I dunno what it was overnight! They were fine, and I am now not so worried, they have had a really cold night and everyone was as happy as larry this morning!

*Heidi*


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know rabbits are fine outside even in the snow I just could never do it


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

needed to return here and totally agree with seven pets. been bugging me. i know sod all about this situation ! it was just an ignorant knee jerk reaction to the -7 temperatures ! sorry bout that!!!!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

rottietao said:


> needed to return here and totally agree with seven pets. been bugging me. i know sod all about this situation ! it was just an ignorant knee jerk reaction to the -7 temperatures ! sorry bout that!!!!!!!!


Thats very noble of you Rottietao! I think most people would have the same knee jerk reaction though! I remember when I 1st saw teh forcast and it said -7 I was like  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they will be frozen but I guess its with experience and learning from others that we learn ourselves!

Not many people are brave enough or honest enough to admit when they are wrong... Well Done!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

My rabbit has been in the garage since early november. Its pretty cold in there and i was planning on putting him out in march. I also just got him a girlfriend she 8 weeks and always been inside. Will they both be ok March time?

I guess they will keep each other warm if i put extra hay and shavings in?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> My rabbit has been in the garage since early november. Its pretty cold in there and i was planning on putting him out in march. I also just got him a girlfriend she 8 weeks and always been inside. Will they both be ok March time?
> 
> I guess they will keep each other warm if i put extra hay and shavings in?


March-April is fine as long as it's normal weather and not cold, but it's usually warming up at that point.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heya Umber, they will be fine hun. There coats will be thick enough to cope with the cold and they have each other to snuggle up with

I know other breeders who live in the area that had the -21 recently and the buns were fine.

Dont panic babe x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Heya Umber, they will be fine hun. There coats will be thick enough to cope with the cold and they have each other to snuggle up with
> 
> I know other breeders who live in the area that had the -21 recently and the buns were fine.
> 
> Dont panic babe x


Thanks Fraggy but I stopped panicking a few weeks ago lol after being reassured by all of you here... this is an old thread!

Just wanted to add... had a msg from a old school friend in Russia who is currently baring it through -29 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Thanks Fraggy but I stopped panicking a few weeks ago lol after being reassured by all of you here... this is an old thread!
> 
> Just wanted to add... had a msg from a old school friend in Russia who is currently baring it through -29 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Doh lol i should check dates cos i was wondering how we was expecting -7 when your only down the road lol

-29 hmy: thats freeeeeeeezing!!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> March-April is fine as long as it's normal weather and not cold, but it's usually warming up at that point.


thanks, its cool in the garage so it wont be a large change in temperature i hope


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Your buns will be fine outdoors as long as they are covered up  all
mine have been fine got lovely winter coats  don't worry about them Hun! Some people are just clueless about outdoor buns!! Xxxx


----------



## kayfrank (Jan 26, 2010)

I have brought my rabbit in a while ago because she is sensitive to the cold having had snuffles. If your rabbit starts sneezing or you can hear a wheeze bring them in. With other rabbits I insulate the hutch to get rid of draughts, put vet bed on the floor. You'll notice your rabbits ears go blue when its very cold but that is normal because they restrict the blood flow to help keep warm. Even so......can't you bring them in?


----------



## Jo1984 (Jan 25, 2010)

Your bunnies will be fine if they live outdoors anyways as their fur is made to protect them - you can read up about this online and in some books but the bigger risk is over heating, not cold. 

As everyone has said all you need to do is 
- Put loads of hay in 
- maybe put a blanket over the cage
- ensure the water doesnt freeze

I took my bunnies in to the vet for their yearly MOT after the last cold snap at the beggining of the month and they were decreed very very healthy and happy bunnies - and they had been living outside - if they had snuffles it would have been picked up - so if the vet thinks they are okay then they can definately survive

Really good question and good answers from outdoor living bunny owners


----------

